# Framerate (radeon)



## poorandunlucky (Nov 20, 2017)

Hey,

so I'm kinda new really dedicating myself to running FreeBSD as my main desktop OS, so there's a lot of stuff I don't know, though I'm quite capable, or at least, I think I'm OK...

Anyway... so I was running KDE4 with the framerate desktop effect, and I'm getting 60 fps with OpenGL 3.0 and Raster effects, and it's all nice and all, but at some point, while running as root, I opened marble, the Earth viewer thing, and the framerate wasn't limited to 60 anymore, it was up to 90!

My graphic card is a FirePro M7820.

So my question is: How do I get back to 90 fps?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 22, 2017)

It probably depends on the resolution. Videocards have a finite amount of bandwidth, if the resolution is higher (more data) the framerate has to come down or else it will exceed the card's bandwidth. This is of course highly depended on the type of card. My NVidia GTX1080 for example has no problems running 2560x1440 at 140 or more frames per second. A much cheaper 640GT will never be able to reach those frame rates, even on lower resolutions. 

.


----------



## poorandunlucky (Nov 22, 2017)

SirDice said:


> It probably depends on the resolution. Videocards have a finite amount of bandwidth, if the resolution is higher (more data) the framerate has to come down or else it will exceed the card's bandwidth. This is of course highly depended on the type of card. My NVidia GTX1080 for example has no problems running 2560x1440 at 140 or more frames per second. A much cheaper 640GT will never be able to reach those frame rates, even on lower resolutions.
> 
> .



The resolution was unchanged...

I just had the little framerate desktop gadget running, and I was checking out the various KDE apps that are bundled with the DE, and after fiddling with Marble for a bit, I closed it, and noticed my framerate was stalling at 90, not 60, anymore...  Like Enlightenment has a Framerate setting, I think it might be more something like that...


----------

